# Looking for J weights



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find some locally. A dozen would be just peachy.


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

LostLouisianian said:


> Anyone know where I can find some locally. A dozen would be just peachy.


Cabelas in Farmington has some


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

If you have a Dick's sporting goods around you there allot cheaper I picked up a dozen for 16.00 4 oz weights. They also carry 6oz. 

I bought them last year in December though. 

When I went to Cabela's and sportmans they were 24.00-32.00 a dozen. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

